# new exhaust



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

fitted my new exhaust over the weekend. its a kakimoto full mega N1 + full dual.

got it from the lads in new era, its second hand, they had it sourced in a couple of hours after i enquired was one available, condition is excellent, looks like someone gave it a good clean before it was sent,thanks guys

had to do a bit of butchering on the rear diffuser to make it fit

the noise off it is awesome, but very loud on boost, will prob have to get bungs for it

pics:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

nice i will be making my own like this but want large rear boxes and aslo large central boxes..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Get a video clip of it up mate . Looks well sweet


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

that looks the nuts m8 i can only dream what it sounds like yep get a little video up for us, :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your welcome to the muffler



its a really nice exhaust


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks sweet.:thumbsup:
Don't you love that JDM'ness.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks actually brilliant on the R34 GTR, as the standard exhaust has anyway two exit pipes . .,lol

Hows the sound? Kakimoto exhausts have a deeper bass sound in general. I have an R32 GTR with an older Kakimoto standing in the garage for export and its really different from lets say a Trust/HKS/Blitz.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

its very very loud, i had the single mega n1 on my silvia but this is way different,
on boost it roars, i have to keep an eye out for the law when im driving, any blip of the throttle when driving and it leaves out a load of backfires 

i dont have a clue how to post up a vid


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Kakimoto rules..
i have a single pipe Kakimoto on mine.
What sort of noise level do you hit with that? Probably around 110dB at least..
I love the deep raspy sound that you get with a Kakimoto exhaust as opposed to some of the older screamer pipes from Blitz, or the newer HKS silent pipes.


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

This exhaust sound is great!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

If you have video clip on your phone try and send it onto me and i will upload it for ya


----------



## KING87 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey,
Love this exhaust.. Iam looking at buying one the same, i really want that race 'crackle' sound that the Kakimoto have just a little concerned that it may be a little over the top as the law don't like you too loud over here in australia haha.. 

Can you please post a vid or email me!

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

i'll have the car out at the weekend so will try and get a vid, shane i'll try and send it to you


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

My mate had a twin exit Kakimoto exhaust on his R34 GTR he owned a few years back, so presuming it was same as this.

Really, really loud - but sounded awesome


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks really great, the sound is probably even better.


----------



## KING87 (Sep 21, 2010)

Are we any closer to seeing a video of this thing in action


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

quick pic of the muffler....


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Give me a shout when you have it mate and i will upload it for you


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks awesome...


----------

